# Power Roller



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Used a power roller for the first time over the last couple weeks. I borrowed a friends for a job, and was thinking about getting one, but not sure now that I tried it. Although I don't do much production there are times when it would be great to have and if I don't buy one I will definitely borrow it again if the space and job allows using .one. 

My problem was that I found it difficult to leave a great finish, or lay it off without roller marks, with the power roller. I found it difficult to get the quality I needed without back rolling with a dry roller. Even then it was still much faster, with two people anyway, than using a standard bucket set up. 

Does anyone have an opinion on using a power roller, better manufaturer names,, etc. ?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on using a power roller


I was under the impression that the only quality power rollers are the type that are made for an airless setup. I know they are pricey, but have never used one. I think I remember someone mentioning they've used one in here.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, I am talking about an airless attachment


----------



## perfecto (Jun 2, 2007)

so it is faster?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

perfecto said:


> so it is faster?


Definitely faster. But you have to keep in mind that you have a cumbersome pole with an airless hose attached to it that you have to move with you. 

My friend originally bought it for a job on a strip mall. He was doing the cielings along the store fronts/walks and the power roller was perfect for that job. Working a bucket/grid would have been murder up and down for a mile of cielings. 

I just like to find others who have used it before I try it again or buy one.


----------

